# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  złamanie 5 kości srodrecza

## sym1994

Witam. Od razu zaznaczam, że jestem tu nowy więc proszę o wyrozumiałość (także dla mojej głupoty o której zaraz napiszę). A więc 1 stycznia br. złamałem 5 kość śródręcza prawej ręki z przemieszczeniem. Następnego dnia wysłano mnie do szpitala gdzie pod narkozą wykonano mi zabieg nastawienia kości, który rzekomo się udał (taki był wynik RTG zrobionego jeszcze tego samego dnia). Następnego dnia wypisano mnie ze szpitala z wizytą kontrolną u chiruga na 9 stycznia. Niestety mój gips nie wytrzymał w całości do tego czasu gdyż już 4 dni od jego założenia uwolniłem sobie środkowy palec aby móc pisać w szkole (wiem, że to głupota ale jak to mówią Polak mądry po szkodzie). Bodajże 2 dni później przypadkowo zamoczyłem gips co poskutkowało jego lekkim odkształceniem i kolejnym palcem "na wolności." W dniu wizyty u chirurga znacznie się zaskoczyłem tym, że nikt nie robił mi RTG ani nie patrzył na mój obskubany gips. Po kilku dniach zauważyłem, że kość chyba krzywo się zrasta ponieważ mały palec skręca w kierunku serdecznego (zachodzi pod niego) więc 13 stycznia poraz kolejny udałem się do chirurga i pech chciał, że trafiłem na tego samego który mi gips zakładał i doskonale pamiętał jak wyglądał on na początku. Po RTG stwierdził, że skrzywienie jest minimalne i nie będzie ograniczało sprawności mojej ręki a także stwierdził, że mogę przyjechać na jego zdjęcie już za 10 dnia (czyli 3 tyg. od założenia) a potem chyba w akcie zemsty zamiast założyć mi nowy gips dokleił mi do starego 2 razy tyle, że nie mogłem włożyć go w rękaw od kurtki i był bardzo ciężki a do tego znów miałem tylko 2 palce na wolności. W domu zadecydowałem że go zdejmę będąc świadomym prawdopodobnej utraty odszkodowania, jednak moje czarne prognozy się sprawdziły: po zdjęciu gipsu dość wyraźnie widać, że mały palec zachodzi pod serdeczny a do tego nie mogę go do końca wyprostować (lecz to chyba jest normalne na tym etapie leczenia) ale boję się, że utracę pełną sprawność w dłoni do końca życia. A więc teraz kieruję do was pytania i prośbę o nie wyzywanie mnie za moją głupotę bo naprawdę nie mam zaufania do lekarzy z mojego szpitala (po tym jak kiedyś złożyli mi obojczyk) i dlatego teź nie do końca ich słuchałem: A więc:
- Czy krzywizna palca ma szansę zaniknąć w skutek rehabilitacji i czy sama jest skutkiem dość długotrwałego nieużywania jej czy jednak nieprawidłowego zrośnięcia się?
- Czy jest jeszcze jakakolwiek szansa na odszkodowanie? (ale to jest dla mnie najmniej ważne)
- Czy tego typu złamanie z przemieszczeniem nie powinno być składane za pomocą drutów, i czy w przypadku ponowego łamania kośći mogę zażadać tekiego typu leczenia?
- I jak długo może przebiegać ewentualna rehabilitacja?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

